

Show HN: Neural network color recognition - megalodon


======
wodenokoto
The examples section is quite confusing.

It says "These are input and output images..." and then display 3 images
labeled as "Original image". I'm assuming original image means that it is
input. But what is the output?

~~~
megalodon
Sorry for the confusion, just changed the labelling to "input" and "output".

------
megalodon
Link disappeared for some reason: [https://github.com/mateogianolio/hopfield-
color-filter](https://github.com/mateogianolio/hopfield-color-filter)

~~~
dang
Posts without a url in the "url" field get penalized, so you'd be better off
reposting your link that way and then adding your text as a first comment to
the thread. Email us at hn@ycombinator.com if you have any further trouble.
Good luck!

